# Jelly like substance? whaa?



## Diesel (Aug 23, 2011)

Alright i was checking on my roach colony for the first time in a while and i noticed this clear liquid jelly thing in the corner? it was about the size of a 3 or 4 month old nymph so it was a decent size. it was with the most humid part of the enclosure. I have no idea what it is is? any thoughts. I have never used those water crystal gels and i cleaned it just barely like 2 weeks ago and only putting a protein in and veggies? Its really slimy, any ideas?


----------

